

Female tech writer attacked in San Francisco bar for wearing Google Glass - DiabloD3
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2014/02/25/woman-wearing-google-says-she-was-attacked-in-san-francisco-bar/

======
spinlock
So, she got mugged and the robbers dropped the glass because its worthless?

